# BRP Delivery Nightmare



## Rossettik (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Just thought I would post my tale as a bit of a caution to others so that you hopefully won't find yourselves in my situation!

On 17 July I attended a premium appointment in Croydon for my FLR(M), which was approved that same day, no problems--yay! I was so excited I didn't fully even read my acceptance letter until I was on my train on my way home...and realised that they had recorded my address incorrectly. Everything was correct except my flat number--they had it listed as 14 rather than 42. I emailed the BRP delivery email address stated on the letter right away, and got an email back within the hour saying that the address field had been updated and it should arrive within seven days.

I was hopeful...but lo and behold, as of Friday (26th June) I still had not received my BRP or any notifications of a missed delivery. I emailed the BRP delivery email address but got the standard 'we'll reply to your query within five days' response, then nothing else.

In the meantime I started to worry, as I read on other forums that most people had their BRP delivered within 2-3 days. I decided to ring up DX (the delivery company the home office uses) and see if they had anything on file for my address. Sure enough, they did have a delivery for me on file BUT with the wrong flat number! So, they hadn't changed the address at all. I explained the situation but they said there was nothing they could do--they couldn't change the delivery address without consent from the Home Office. The most they could offer was to let me come pick it up at their delivery office in Aldgate, but I would need the missed delivery letter (which I didn't have because it would have been sent to the wrong flat)

As a last ditch effort I went to see the people who live in #14 in my building who THANKFULLY had not thrown away the delivery notice. So, I rang DX again and asked if they could deliver it to my work address, since I now had the missed delivery notice, etc. Apparently not. They cannot change the address at all even with proof of ID, delivery notice, etc. Which seems silly to me, as this is essentially what I will be providing on Thursday (which is when they said I could come to their office and collect it, meaning I will need to take an afternoon off work). 

All in all, a very frustrating experience, and one that I could have avoided by more carefully reading my letter right when I received it, in Croydon, and having had them change it right then and there. I am now just hoping that the Home Office doesn't decide to ring the DX and recall my BRP before I go on Thursday to pick it up. 

Has anyone else had something like this happen? It seems really irresponsible to me that the Home Office makes these sorts of errors, especially with something like a BRP. I know mistakes happen and people are only human, but I can't believe that even after informing them of the mistake right away (literally, it had been less than an hour since I'd left the appointment) and having been assured it was corrected, this still happened....siiiigh.....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Sadly, this is not an isolated incident... I blame DX, to be honest.

When I got my first BRP in 2012 after I got married, I waited at home for a week (Wednesday-Monday) for them to deliver it. Nobody showed up. It was hard to stay home, as I was newly arrived in the UK and newly married and had things I had to do to get my life started here. I lived near Pimlico Tube, so it wasn't like it was hard to find my flat.

On the Tuesday (i.e. a week after my PEO appointment), I get a letter in the mail, from DX saying that they tried to deliver (!) and if I called, they'd be happy to schedule a redelivery, but if I wanted to pay an extra £6, I could name the date of delivery and select a delivery time window.

Needless to say, I paid because I needed it to start looking for work.

The re-delivery guy did show up on the day but was late. I was annoyed, but as long as I had the BRP in my hands, I was willing to let it slide.

Fast forward to last October, I applied for ILR. I had a Croydon appointment on a Friday and spent the next week around home, waiting for DX to deliver. Again, nobody showed up... I had since moved to a flat in West London, so it's definitely not anywhere hard for DX to get to. 

I receive a letter on the Friday (a week after the PEO appointment) saying that they'd tried to deliver, but nobody was home. They gave me the same spiel about calling them to reschedule/pay for named day delivery. I paid again because I needed to update my immigration status with my employer and didn't want to have to be a slave to their delivery schedule.

I hate DX with a passion.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps you can lodge an official complaint with UKVI about delivery arrangement. https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure
Then hopefully something will get done to save the hassle for future applicants.


----------

